
Ryan Bates returns - caleb_thompson
https://twitter.com/rbates/status/581124152511229953
======
JonnieCache
Hands up who owes their career to this man?

Good to see you back ryanb!

------
negrit
This is good news, his ruby on rails screencats[1] are spot on!

[1] [http://railscasts.com/](http://railscasts.com/)

------
maxhm10
Caleb, you beat me to it. Have my upvote.

------
g3rald
Welcome back Ryan. Many people, including me, began learning Rails with your
very helpful tutorials :)

